

Submit your startup. Get Featured. Get Feedback.  - pghimire

I started StartUpLift.com to feature promising startups and solicit insightful feedback from users. I would like to ask the HN community to submit startups/websites/apps. There is no cost for this submission. However, in the spirit of keeping feedback ecosystem alive, we do ask that you provide feedback to at least one of the other startups featured on our site before submitting yours.<p>Example:
Hipmunk: http://startuplift.com/hipmunk-better-flight-search/<p>Submit yours: http://startuplift.com/submit-your-startup/
======
jeromec
I was thinking of doing something like this. I'm glad to see the idea being
nicely implemented. If I may, I'd offer a few suggestions which would make
this fit more exactly with the vision I had. Let me know if you need any help.

1\. The homepage looks great, but I'd add two things: comments, and voting.

2\. I was thinking of having the top of the page devoted to a "top voted for
the week" startup. This gives that startup added exposure, along with
increasing audience interest in your site.

3\. Make it easy to receive the top voted startup each week by email. This
increases reach and audience of your site, and I'd certainly sign up my email
for that.

Good luck!

~~~
pghimire
Thanks for the feedback. I will definitely look into implementing the
suggestions.

------
hanula
clickable: <http://startuplift.com/>

------
znt
Are you planning to create a web service which enables the featured startups
to cross-reference each other?

Like there's Startup A and Startup B. Some user visits A's website and then
there's a widget or another page which lists A's sibling startups, so a user
may choose to visit B's website. The list would be populated dynamically from
your webservice and startup founders may choose which other startups would be
included in their P2P Cross-Reference list.

~~~
pghimire
I had not thought about that but I don't see why that would not be a very
useful feature/add on. Adoption might be an issue though.

------
arnabdotorg
Make sure you read <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer_review> especially
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer_review#Criticism_of_peer_r...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer_review#Criticism_of_peer_review)

------
dfrankow
Another site something like this: launchly.com.

I am not affiliated with it, but it seems like a good idea.

~~~
huhtenberg
$40 to submit the site without any prior participation.

------
known
<http://startuplift.com/how-it-works/>

------
webbruce
Nice, how often is it updated?

~~~
pghimire
Depending on the volume of submissions we receive, it is updated throughout
the day.

------
thenabster
<http://www.thebusinessposter.com>

